# Child Seat



## mtbcraig (Mar 17, 2005)

I am looking for a child seat to post behind me. I just bought the Bell Cocoon and it doesn't fit my Specialized Stumpjumper or my wife's Stumpjumper. 

Does anybody have a bike seat not a trailer that works for them?

Thanks for any help!
Craig


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

You might try this link for trialers

http://www.tonystrailers.com/singlewheelers/

If your looking for a small bike, and one your kid can grow into and price isnt an issue I only recommend one. (note, it may come in smallers sizes, look around the site, this is the best you can get...PERIOD!

http://www.mirrabikeco.com/black_pearl_18.html


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm running a Topeak child carrier but I really couldn't tell you if it fits the stumpjumper. From what I can see it uses very much a standard rack desing that would fit most bikes.

Instead of getting a new seat maybe look at Old Man Mountain parts. They sell racks and rack parts to allow them to be fitted to any bike. Really great stuff.

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/


----------



## fully_rigid (Feb 11, 2009)

I know that some bike racks (that hold child bike seats) are not compatible with rear disc brakes (which I'm assuming you have). For example, the CoPilot Taxi using a Blackburn Expedition Plus Rack is not compatible with rear disc brakes. Unfortunately, I do not know of any that are compatible.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Topeak seat is compatible with dsik brakes, there is a version to accomodate them. I have it and it runs on disc brake and non disc bikes just fine.


----------



## Polymer (Jul 25, 2006)

We bought a TopPeak which is a little pricey but well build. It was installed on my wife's bike which happened to have screw mounts in the rear triangle.


----------



## mulletbike (May 21, 2005)

*Forget about the bike seat....*

Get a trailer. Much nicer for your kid and safer too. When they get older check out a Madsen Cycle, www.madsencycles.com


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

mtbcraig said:


> I am looking for a child seat to post behind me. I just bought the Bell Cocoon and it doesn't fit my Specialized Stumpjumper or my wife's Stumpjumper.
> 
> Does anybody have a bike seat not a trailer that works for them?
> 
> ...


I have a childseat on my roadbike that attaches to the back rack. It was fine for most of the stuff we do. But since my son has gotten better at riding trails, I swapped to an i-bert Safe-T seat.

It's actually quite nice. Handling is better for sure. Again, easy trails. No obstacles other than a fallen branch maybe is all we tackle. But I get to talk to my daughter and the weight is toward the front of the bike behind the front wheel.

But the downside is I've had to alter my bike stem and brake cables to make everything fit better. So now my hardtail is solely for riding with the family.


----------



## bikerfish (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*IBert*

Not a rear mount but check them out. Compatible with most if not all bikes.
http://www.ibertinc.com/


----------



## spud8 (Sep 16, 2011)

mtbcraig said:


> I am looking for a child seat to post behind me. I just bought the Bell Cocoon and it doesn't fit my Specialized Stumpjumper or my wife's Stumpjumper.
> 
> Does anybody have a bike seat not a trailer that works for them?
> 
> ...


Craig, did you ever find a good child seat? my wife has a stumpjumper that we'd like to use for short trips when we don't want to lug the trailer around, but our local REI says that none of their seats (front or back) will fit the bike. PLEASE tell me you found something that works. she LOVES her stumpjumper.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

spud8 said:


> Craig, did you ever find a good child seat? my wife has a stumpjumper that we'd like to use for short trips when we don't want to lug the trailer around, but our local REI says that none of their seats (front or back) will fit the bike. PLEASE tell me you found something that works. she LOVES her stumpjumper.


If your wife's Stumpjumper has 20mm of stack height and it's not a women's small (with a really short top tube), you should be able to use an iBert. I use the iBert with a small (15") 2002 RFX. A short TT will cause it to be uncomfortable pedaling.

Child needs to be big enough to wear a helmet (Lazer has some of the smallest) and no more than about 44" tall.

110831_Ibert.mpg - YouTube

We love our iBert. Available at REI.


----------



## mtbcraig (Mar 17, 2005)

*Child Seat / Full Suspension*

Hi Spud 8 - 
We never found a rear seat that works well with full suspension. I learned to love the trailer. My son and I would fill it up with snacks, games, books, and whatever else he wanted. From our house we were able to do a great climb and loop home in about an hour. It was some of the best training I ever did on a mtb bike. Last month we sold the trailer and I gave my son the money. I told him he could use it for whatever he wanted. The next day he bought his first big kid bike, and made his Dad very happy.

Cheers!
Craig


----------

